# Bildergalerie - In den Mund gelegt: In den Mund gelegt: Die lustigste Sprechblase gewinnt; Heute: Jade Raymond



## System (28. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,668681


----------



## DerKurde (28. November 2008)

Wielang die Promotion tour für Assasins Creed 2 wird?? So Lang!!!!!


----------



## Chemenu (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



> Heute suchen wir den lustigsten Spruch von der wunderhübschen Assassin's Creed-Produzentin Jade Raymond (in diesem Fall mit der Bitte um Zurückhaltung obszöner Vorschläge ).



Verdammt! Nun muss ich doch etwas länger überlegen.


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Dann packte mich Altair und küsste mich und ...


----------



## DerKurde (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ey Zocker Krampf was denkst du denn......


----------



## Mothman (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

"So lang ist das Ding von Mothman. Ehrlich, ich hab's selbst gesehen!"

(Ihr wusstet, dass der kommen wird, geb es zu^^)


----------



## Namuraz (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Steve Ballmer hat die Toblerone wirklich am Stück verputzt! Sie war so lang!!!




http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original/2008/11/Bensta_Toblerone.jpg


			
				Mothman am 28.11.2008 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> "So lang ist das Ding von Mothman. Ehrlich, ich hab's selbst gesehen!"
> 
> (Ihr wusstet, dass der kommen wird, geb es zu^^)


 lies doch was in den Regeln steht, mensch mensch ^^

(und ja, ich wusste dass er kommt  )


----------



## gti-driver (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Das war die wahrscheinlich längste Praline der Welt...!"


----------



## Pistolpaul (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.....


----------



## s1n88 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Scheiss Hello Kitty!"


----------



## PitNixTreff (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

"... und die hatte sooo ein fetten Arsch!"


----------



## Mothman (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Namuraz am 28.11.2008 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> lies doch was in den Regeln steht, mensch mensch ^^
> 
> (und ja, ich wusste dass er kommt  )


Ups. Naja, wenn da auf einmal eine Regeländerung in Kraft tritt. Wer soll denn damit rechnen.^^ Sorry.
Aber so obszön war das ja nun auch nicht.  

EDIT: So ein Bild von Jade Raymond zu veröfentlichen mit der Bitte nach Kommentaren und DANN zu erwarten, dass man nicht Obszönes schreibt ist aber sehr naiv.^^


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2008)

"wer mir nur worte in den mund legt, ist selbst dran schuld"


----------



## thor2101 (28. November 2008)

"Meeeeeeiiiiin Schschschaaaaatttttzzzzz"


----------



## GamestarLeser (28. November 2008)

Mir kommt es so vor, als währ ich hier schon mal gewesen ...


----------



## amyra (28. November 2008)

ungefähr diese Größe hatte die Parklücke, in die ich natürlich vorwärts eingeparkt habe.


----------



## hawkytonk (28. November 2008)

"Abwechslung gibts nicht. Dafür haben wir so große Ostereier versteckt."


----------



## Nosi11 (28. November 2008)

"einst war ich ein ghoul-model!"


----------



## amyra (28. November 2008)

Glauben Sie wirklich eine Frau legt Wert auf solche Kleinigkeiten?


----------



## Janbek (28. November 2008)

"Gebt mir mein Akkordeon zurück!"


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2008)

"Soooo groß ist das Altair Tattoo, das ich auf dem Rücken hab."


----------



## oceano (28. November 2008)

*AW:*



> "So lang ist das Ding von Mothman. Ehrlich, ich hab's selbst gesehen!"





			
				Mothman am 28.11.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Namuraz am 28.11.2008 11:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wette mindestens 90% aller Leute  haben beim 1. Blick innerhalb einer Sekunde an genau solch einen Spruch gedacht!    
Ich bekenne mich jedenfalls schuldig


----------



## Sprudelmax (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

''...Und solche Augen hate der Fisch...''


----------



## Janbek (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Und genau so hab ich den Baum umarmt."


----------



## Bohne1989 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Arrrrrr ich bin der verruckt birdman.


----------



## amyra (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Diese Länge hattte der Fisch, den ich neulich im Supermarkt aus der Tiefkühltruhe geangelt habe.


----------



## Janbek (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Das Plumsklo war soooo groß!"


----------



## wertu (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich schwörs euch! Der Hintern von Lara Croft ist sooo groß!!


----------



## Spassbremse (28. November 2008)

Berufswunsch? Als Kind?
Eigentlich wollte ich immer Catwoman sein...

MIIIIIIIIIAUUUU!


----------



## besttycho (28. November 2008)

kalt mir ist!!


----------



## Janbek (28. November 2008)

"Gebt mir was zu essen!"


----------



## amyra (28. November 2008)

Wie ging das nochmal mit Klatschen? Ist so ungefähr richtig?


----------



## Janbek (28. November 2008)

"Ey isch schwör' isch mach disch platt!" lol


----------



## BlackDead (28. November 2008)

Die einen nenne es eintönig aber ich nenne es die längste Gameplay Wiederholung der Welt.


----------



## Anbei (28. November 2008)

"Damit ich dich besser fressen kann"


*Auf die Frage: Großmutter, warum hast du so große Augen*


----------



## Janbek (28. November 2008)

"Meine Blase ist mindestens soooo groooß!"


----------



## fiumpf (28. November 2008)

_"Kennen sie nicht auch das Gefühl wenn ihnen ein soooo großer Fisch durch die Lappen geht?"_


----------



## Chemenu (28. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## furtkamp (28. November 2008)

"Na so groß sollte er mindest sein!"


----------



## CosmicBlue (28. November 2008)

"Das gesamte Programm von Assassin's Creed besteht aus _so_ einer Codezeile..."


----------



## Janbek (28. November 2008)

"Das nächste Spiel heißt O2 und sieht so aus!"


----------



## grayalla (28. November 2008)

"Und wenn er anschwillt und steif wird, kann er so groß werden - der linke Fuß von Altair."


----------



## amyra (28. November 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt die Hände zusammenbekomme, bin ich die Zwillingsschwester von Steve Ballmer....


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (28. November 2008)

Ich habe heute einen in die Schüssel gesetzt und der war so groß!


----------



## Janbek (28. November 2008)

"So 'nen batzen Knete bekom' ich für die nächste Folge."


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (28. November 2008)

Für meinen Gastauftritt in Left 4 Dead mußte ich nichts weiter machen als das hier:


----------



## amyra (28. November 2008)

Ich habe den Job als Produzentin bekommen, weil ich als Frau gleichzeitig reden und was sinnvolles mit den Händen machen kann, guck mal


----------



## Janbek (28. November 2008)

"Bei mir Zuhause sind die Türen sooo groooß."


----------



## Janbek (28. November 2008)

"Beim Musikantenstadl machen die alle so."


----------



## Dead-Walker (28. November 2008)

"in diesem Fall mit der Bitte um Zurückhaltung obszöner Vorschläge "

Damit nehmt ihr uns ja jegliche Feuerkraft... :'(

Und BITTTE also allein schon bei "In den Mund gelegt" oder ihrer Geste mit den Händen und dem fiesen grinsen 

"Altair's neue Schwert dürfte in etwa solch eine länge haben" *Evilrollingeyes*

"Solch ein großen Keks haben wir den Kritikern geschickt"

"So ein großen Keks bekommen die ewigen Quengler, dann geben die hoffentlich mal ruhe"

Journalist: "Was sagen sie zu den Kritiken üb... "
Jade: "... die kriegen so nen Keks von mir!"


----------



## MiR4y (28. November 2008)

Das neue Assassins Creed: Blairwitch Projekt
Und die Hauptrolle spiele ICH....


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (28. November 2008)

"So groß war der Döner, ungelogen!"


----------



## weaslor (28. November 2008)

"Wenn ich hier weiter sitze und mich nicht bewege dann werd ich sooooo Fett!"


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. November 2008)

Redakteur "Was sagen sie zu den Kritikern, die behaupten, Assassin's Creed sei einfach zu eintönig?"
Jade: "Ich hab das Spiel ja nur sooooooo lange gespielt...... Kam gerade über das Intro hinaus."


----------



## Couldstone (28. November 2008)

Heute morgen hab ich so nen großen Fisch gefangen.


----------



## DerKurde (28. November 2008)

... wirklich sooo dick wird der vom Blauwal.


----------



## LiLaLamoRbeaR (28. November 2008)

"Meeeeeiiiiiiinnnnnn Schaaaaaaaaaaatzzzzzzzzzzzz ... "


----------



## Dark2Devil (28. November 2008)

komm her ich will dich umarmen


----------



## Krampfkeks (28. November 2008)

soo dick müssen die sein


----------



## Janbek (28. November 2008)

"Wußtet Ihr das man Luft nicht festhalten kann?"


----------



## Dr-Brot (28. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das ganze in groß: http://s10.directupload.net/file/d/1627/3kvxu9od_jpg.htm


----------



## darkfuneral (28. November 2008)

Ich habe so ein grosser Dildo zuhause.


----------



## Richman1 (28. November 2008)

"Eigentlich war ich ja mal Glöckner von Beruf, aber dann kam die Gicht und wies ausging sieht man ja...."


----------



## invo (28. November 2008)

"... so einen großen Kopf hatte der Fisch!"


----------



## S-Rafael (28. November 2008)

"..arghh.. Ich könnte jemanden umbringen für so ne große Tasse Kaffee..."


----------



## Anthile (28. November 2008)

"So dick war der Hänsel, als ich ihn in den Ofen geschoben hab´."


----------



## Schmu666 (28. November 2008)

"Also, alles was nicht in den Mund passt ist Verschwendung"


----------



## grayalla (28. November 2008)

"In meiner nächsten Produktion geht es um eine böse Hexe, die so aussieht wie ich und die Welt beherrschen will. Das Spiel wird JADE EMPIRE heißen..."


----------



## zabbl (28. November 2008)

"You know... In fact it wasn't as difficult as it seems to push and pull such a monster..."


----------



## serioussnake (28. November 2008)

"Achad, Shtaim, Shalosh"


----------



## rhcurly (28. November 2008)

"Wer will ein Autogramm auf dem Rücken"?!


----------



## Puppillenkilla (28. November 2008)

"Und dann schaute ich ihnen in die Augen und sagte : 'Ja, das sind meine Hände'. "


----------



## Petzi-Baer (28. November 2008)

"Hätte ich solche Dinge, wäre meine Kette nicht das Einzige, was an mir runter hängen würde!"


----------



## draiselbaer (28. November 2008)

Das fordert geradezu auf unanständig zu sein.
 - Der Haufen gestern Abend war sooo gross
 - Mein Mann hat... Ok lassen wir das aus Jungendschutzgründen

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle für meine Entgleisung entschuldigen. Bitte nur diesen hier werten:

Und dann hab' ich die Köpfe von den Beiden genommen, und mal so richtig gegeneinander gehauen.


----------



## ElBorbah (28. November 2008)

Was meinen Sie damit, ich würde aussehen als hätte ich zu viel mit dem Spore-Editor rumgespielt?


----------



## Petzi-Baer (28. November 2008)

Dinger, Dinger ich meinte DInger verdammte Legastenie...falls man des so schreibt (-:


----------



## Batscha (28. November 2008)

"Und dann hätte ich gerne noch so ein Stück Kalbsleberwurst!"


----------



## ElBorbah (28. November 2008)

Hhhhhh... Gehirn... Essen!!!


----------



## ChozenOne (28. November 2008)

ElBorbah am 28.11.2008 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinen Sie damit, ich würde aussehen als hätte ich zu viel mit dem Spore-Editor rumgespielt?




Der sollte gewinnen


----------



## Dark2Devil (28. November 2008)

MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS MOINS


----------



## middle34 (28. November 2008)

Das nächste Game hat sooo viel Inhalt !


----------



## Slice159 (28. November 2008)

"So dick müssen die sein"


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

Ui jui jui,Lilo,Tiffi,Herr von Bönefeld,ui jui jui jui


----------



## Mushido (28. November 2008)

Ich bleibe dabei: Ich bin Producerin und habe mit Öffentlichkeitsarbeit oder PR nicht SOVIEL zu tun. Eine moderne Producerin muss nicht beim Team sein, um den Entwicklungsprozess zu überwachen. Ich kann doch auch alle Geschäfte per Handy abwickeln und an jeder Veranstaltung rund um den Globus teilnehmen!


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

Ich,muss,Gehirn fressen,muss Gehirn fressen


----------



## NSK (28. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ui jui jui,Lilo,Tiffi,Herr von Bönefeld,ui jui jui jui



Als ich das Photo gesehen hab dachte ich GENAU !!! an das gleiche, also wenn ich entscheiden könnte, hättest du einen Preis sicher


----------



## rocked (28. November 2008)

It’s not a bug, it’s a feature!


----------



## zerr (28. November 2008)

irgendwan wer ich mir solche möpse leisten


----------



## sic286 (28. November 2008)

serioussnake am 28.11.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> "Achad, Shtaim, Shalosh"



epic ^^

"Yes, and if you wont be careful I'll give you a hug, too!"

/

"See? I got your nose and WOOSH it's gone!"


----------



## Alf1507 (28. November 2008)

zerr am 28.11.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwan wer ich mir solche möpse leisten


Ach Mist! Genau das selbe dachte ich mir auch als ich da Bild gesehen habe.


----------



## sahel35 (28. November 2008)

"MEIN SCHAAAAAATTTTTTZZZ.....*keuch*"


----------



## MikeHawk (28. November 2008)

"Und in Assassins Creed 3 kämpft dann Altair alleine gegen Templer-Zombies - in etwas SO."


----------



## Theclash1 (28. November 2008)

"Und damit der neue Teil 
auch Tomb Raider-Fans
anspricht verpassen wir Altair
eine sooooolche Oberweite."


----------



## Clap (28. November 2008)

"Deine Mama ist so haarig, die einzige Sprache die sie spricht, ist Wookie... Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"


----------



## epol (28. November 2008)

"Es wird ein Code in Assassin's Creed 2 geben, mit welchem man Altair so ein Riesenteil verpassen kann."


----------



## ColeusRattus (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das Ding war soooooo lang! Und dann hab ich's mir langsam und genüßlich ganz reingeschoben... das Sandwich von Subway!


----------



## oslowski (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Immer wenn ich über Assassin's Creed rede, bekomme ich sooooo ne Möpse!


----------



## OleWanKenobi (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Bei den Bewertungen bekomme ich sooo einen Hals!


----------



## Safferezunft (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hey psst: Heute morgen hab ich soonen Kuchen verdrückt! Erzählts nicht meinem Fitnesstrainer!


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ey yo yo yo,MC Raymond´s in da House yo,yo,yo everybody from the PCG put your Motherf...in Hands up and follow me...



edit:man muss sich jetzt noch den eminem battle von 8 mile dazu vorstellen,dann wirds auch lustig


----------



## Dark2Devil (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

SO GROß sind die WOOLWORTH TASCHEN in dennen ich meine neuen Klamotten einkaufe


----------



## Medeiros (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich bin ein Monster der Monster-AG!


----------



## HarryX (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich schwöre, er hatte son hintern!!!


----------



## margoyle (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

ICH wollte ja, dass Altair SO einTeil bekommt...


----------



## X3niC (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

"GARRRRRRRR GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR *LECHZ* ARGGGGGGG GRR"


----------



## X3niC (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Und da hab isch gesagt ALTER wenn du nocheinmal Altair anfäscht gibts einen AUF DAT MAUL!"


----------



## kschichter (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

"MEIN SCHATZ!!!"


----------



## Feuerfalke (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Heute ist Vollmooonnnnndgggroar!


----------



## fg-XIII (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Wenn ich mir die Story von Far Cry 2 anschaue möchte ich die Köpfe der Entwickler nehmen und zusammenschlagen"


----------



## Anthile (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Ich bin ein Level-14-Werwolf!"


----------



## Erich-Zann (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Und da flüsterte die Hexe dämonisch... - ... "Danke Schön !!!"


----------



## lenymo (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Morgen mach isch Brustvergrößerung!


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das war soo ein Haufen heut früh sags ich euch,echt beeindruckend!


----------



## JBevera (28. November 2008)

*AW:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

Ui jui jui,Lilo,Tiffi,Herr von Bödefeld,ui jui jui jui



Edit:der typ heiß von bödefeld,nich bönfefeld


----------



## Schalkmund (28. November 2008)

Du nicht laufen weg! 
Jade dich  fangen und dann machen Snoo Snoo!


----------



## MandaloreMick (28. November 2008)

Shoryuken!!


----------



## V3N4T0R (28. November 2008)

Du Tarzan, ich Jade.


----------



## MandaloreMick (28. November 2008)

Oh yeah, thats the way I like them...


----------



## lorchi (28. November 2008)

Lassen Sie mich durch Ich bin Chirurg, ich muss nach Brandenburg.


----------



## Sumpfling (28. November 2008)

MMMMMein Schhhhatzzzzz ,,,, es ist mmmmein Schhhhatzzzzz


----------



## Konrad1985 (28. November 2008)

"ich schwöre, er war so groß"


----------



## Kupetz (28. November 2008)

So ein riesen Schnitzel hab ich eben gegessen!


----------



## d4maddin (28. November 2008)

Zum zehnten Mal... Ich habe keine Menstruationsbeschwerden mehr !!!!!


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (28. November 2008)

Grrr!! i'm a grizzly and i will eat EA!


----------



## JBT (28. November 2008)

Grrrr, nein ich will nicht mit diesem verrückten Metzler aus Assasin´s Creed zusammen sein.


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Lass mich Arzt,ich bin durch...


----------



## Figkregh (28. November 2008)

"Unser neustes Projekt trägt den Namen Akkordeon-Hero - und glauben sie mir, so etwas hat die Welt noch nicht gesehen. Mit einem Luft-Akkordeon-Kontroller kann der Spieler die größten Hits aus 50 Jahren Volksmusik nachspielen und sich dabei so richtig austoben. Damit werden wir neue Zielgruppen für den PC- und Konsolenmarkt erschließen; denken Sie nur an die ganzen Volksmusikfans; die haben Zeit und Geld, nur die passenden Produkte fehlten bisher. Ich werde ihnen nun eins meiner Lieblingslieder vorspielen. Let's rock!" 
 

P.S. Nichts gegen Volksmusik: Das fetzt!


----------



## Dark2Devil (28. November 2008)

BABABABA BOM BOM BABABABA BOM BOM BABABABABABABA BOM BOM ...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. November 2008)

"Ich bin ein willenloses Werkzeug derer, die mich zum Leben erweckt haben!"


----------



## Koopa-Trooper (28. November 2008)

Ich sag es euch, dieser MTV Game Award war vielleicht peinlich!


----------



## chbdiablo (28. November 2008)

So große Gurken gibts nur in meinem Garten!


----------



## Verganon (28. November 2008)

"Allein durch meine Willenskraft werde ich eine Klonarmee Altair's erwecken und die Weltherrschaft an mich reißen! MUHAHAHAHAHA!"


ähm... ja genau^^


----------



## Cornholio04 (28. November 2008)

Richman1 am 28.11.2008 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> "Eigentlich war ich ja mal Glöckner von Beruf, aber dann kam die Gicht und wies ausging sieht man ja...."



Sowas von bös aber absolut treffend! 
Meine Stimme hättest Du - bester Spruch.


----------



## huile (28. November 2008)

"so große Titten lasse ich mir machen."


----------



## Darhun (28. November 2008)

Also keine Obszönitäten? Nicht sowas wie "Echt so lang? ZAIGÄÄÄHN!"

..ok wie wärs mit:" die Toilette - wo ist hier bitte die Toilette?"

..oder "ehrlich ich dachte immer Altair wäre eine Frau - das muß an seiner femininen Ausstrahlung liegen..."

..oder "Ach Assassin s Creed war gestern Jungs  - ich habe mir heute Schuhe von Gucci gegönnt..."


Darhun


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (28. November 2008)

"So ein Fisch kam im ganzen, unverdaut wieder raus"


----------



## Schufft (28. November 2008)

Natürlich habe ich ein paar von den Pilzen gegessen, warum?


----------



## asd123asd (28. November 2008)

-----


----------



## SirWinston (28. November 2008)

Ich bin die Hexe Schrumpeldei und mache meine Hexerei


----------



## hogan1980 (28. November 2008)

"In meiner nächsten Produktion geht es um eine böse Hexe, die so aussieht wie ich und die Welt beherrschen will. Das Spiel wird JADE EMPIRE heißen..." <<< Der Beste so far. Falls mir nix mehr einfallen sollte, wäre das in meinen Augen der Siegspruch.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. November 2008)

„Ich war das optische Vorbild für die Witch aus Left 4 Dead. Wenn ich ohne Make-up das Haus verlasse und Interviews gebe, ist der Abstand zwischen mir mit meinen angeekelten Mitmenschen in der U-Bahn meistens sooooo grooooß.“

Regards, eX!


----------



## DivinusVictor (28. November 2008)

"Solche Augen machen die Gamer 
wenn sie mich ein Spiel vorstellen sehen"


----------



## Bl4ckburn (28. November 2008)

"So nen großer Batzen lag da inner Schüssel als ich fertig war!"


----------



## hogan1980 (28. November 2008)

"Assassins Creed war in meinen Augen großartig, doch sind wir nur sooo knapp dem finanziellen Desaster entronnen"


----------



## sic286 (28. November 2008)

..und jetzt FRESS ICH DICH AAAUUUF!


----------



## Look (28. November 2008)

Frei nach Poldi aus "Hallo Spencer":


"Ich will dir knuddeln"


----------



## Oray (28. November 2008)

Nur Gucken, nicht anfassen!


----------



## spartan1991 (28. November 2008)

MUSS SPACHTELN!


----------



## muhaha01 (28. November 2008)

ey...kann ich die mal anfassen?


----------



## spartan1991 (28. November 2008)

Derber shit.


----------



## Stephan14 (28. November 2008)

"So klatscht man"


----------



## gamerschwein (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

So lang war das Messer , das mir aus seiner Hose entgegengesprungen ist!


----------



## SCUX (28. November 2008)

*28´Days later*   

*VERDAMMT, spielen macht nicht aggressiv*   

*kratz mich....beiß mich.....aber lass mich nicht unfertig auf dem Küchentisch*


----------



## Stephan14 (28. November 2008)

"Ich führe eine Oooooffene Beziehung


----------



## muhaha01 (28. November 2008)

meins,meins...aaallleees meins


----------



## soxontour (28. November 2008)

...und die Spinne hatte soooo große Augen!


----------



## GorrestFump (28. November 2008)

"So würd ich als Zombie in Left 4 Dead aussehen"


----------



## GorrestFump (28. November 2008)

"Nun sag schon endlich -Gans- !"


----------



## Bonez (28. November 2008)

you have be so long to ride =D


----------



## hastevic (28. November 2008)

Soo groß is mein Kürbis in Harvest Moon schon!


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

offtopic:

ich glaub diesmal hab ich ne echte chance endlich zu gewinnen


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Komm er zu mir du kleina schnucklischer Siedler damit dir Mama ei Kuss auf die Baggen geben konn


----------



## TrollGeier (28. November 2008)

*AW:*

Hahahah Muhahahaha ASSASSINS CREED 2 muhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Free-Dschi (28. November 2008)

*Mein Bild*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2176/jaderaymondsprechblasekyw6.jpg


----------



## stawacz79 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*



			
				Free-Dschi am 28.11.2008 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2176/jaderaymondsprechblasekyw6.jpg




 auch gut,aber du kämfst ja mit unfairen visuellen mitteln...


----------



## Free-Dschi (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> auch gut,aber du kämfst ja mit unfairen visuellen mitteln...


 Wenn das mich disqualifizieren sollte, dann hab ich immer noch den Text    
Das war das erste woran ich dachte


----------



## kappilino (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*

Ich will ein ganz, ganz großes Stück vom Kuchen, Papa !


----------



## gimli3000 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*

...und der Endgegner in Assassin's Creed 2 hat solche Hängetitten!


----------



## Rooof12 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*



			
				stawacz79 am 28.11.2008 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Free-Dschi am 28.11.2008 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA, wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## kreken (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*

Boaahh...also meine Arbeitskollegin hat sooolchhe Dinger


----------



## Holladiwaldfee (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*

"Isch kriege disch noch mein grossa gelber Pumabäääär!!"


----------



## hummel00 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*

"Diese verblödeten Journalisten - dem dort werde ich jetzt meinen imaginären Stein über die Rübe hauen, dann kann er  sich denken wie ich mich als Frau in der Spiele-Industrie fühle ... bei den ganzen dummen Fragen!"


----------



## Mr-Phil (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*

Ich war damals soooo klein...


----------



## borg1971 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*

Neulich habe ich eine sooo große Handtasche gefunden...


----------



## morfois (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*

Keeeeeekse! Riesengroße Kekse! Sofort!


----------



## hummel00 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*

"Da ist ja die Mücke von gestern Nacht wieder-jetzt krieg ich dich!"


----------



## Maison55 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*

Noch drei Monate sparen dann kauf ich mir so große....Ohrringe


----------



## Slayer888 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*

"Ja, wenn ich es ihnen doch sage! Er war so groß!"


----------



## Slayer888 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Mein Bild*

*"Der Laptop!!"


----------



## GTStar (28. November 2008)

"Er stand also gerade dort oben am Dachrand und dachte er hätte seine Verfolger abgeschüttelt, da kam ich so von hinten... Er konnte wirklich zwei Nächte lang nicht schlafen   "


----------



## Athrun (28. November 2008)

Als mir mein Investmentbanker gesagt hat, wie viel von meinem Geld er verjubelt hat, bin ich so auf ihn losgegangen


----------



## olstyle (28. November 2008)

_"In den Mund gelegt" heißt euer Spielchen? Na dann wird DAS Bild bestimmt interessant..._


----------



## spartan1991 (28. November 2008)

Und so ging der Schwimmstil, den wir Altair beigebracht haben.


----------



## DivinusVictor (28. November 2008)

Mein Luftballon ist geplatz ...
jetzt halte ich die Luft bist jemand mir einen neuen gibt

oder

Alta weißte da hab ich die voll fertig gemacht man
weißte da hab ich so voll den Kopf genommen
und bamm! mit dem Knie ins Gesicht


----------



## JAHruleZ (28. November 2008)

"Miau"


----------



## Coelacant (28. November 2008)

".....Blumenthal???

Hat der nicht so´n Hintern?"


----------



## baummonster (29. November 2008)

Ein Footlong bidde


----------



## FreePette (29. November 2008)

Suchst du Stress Altair ?!


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

So ein riesen Duplo hab ich gestern verdrückt,das is wirklich die längste Praline der Welt


----------



## stawacz79 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Komm her ich will dich knuddeln....


----------



## Karlossos (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wo hast du den solche Arme her?!?!


----------



## aasgaia (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

das bild ist leicht 2-deutig ....xD


----------



## Tut_Ench (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Früher, da waren die Spielekartons sooooo groß"


----------



## McMutton (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

...und wenn ich in die Hände klatsche, wacht ihr auf und findet meine Spiele super!


----------



## oceano (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

_"Sweet about meeee...... nothing sweet about meeeee... Yeahhhhh......." _


----------



## Bobolicious (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Na warte du kleiner..."


----------



## Chriscool (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Und in Assassins Creed 2 kann Altair seinen Gegner mit ner echt bärigen Umarmung ausschalten, dass mach ich dann auch mit den Kritikerern!


----------



## metalkoenig (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

So groß war meine Wurst auf der Toilette!!!


----------



## roost-88 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

so groß musser sein - alles andere kommt gar nicht in frage!


(sorry alles andere was mir spontan eingefallen is, war noch weniger jugendfrei  )


----------



## Saune (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

soo fett war früher mal mein hintern


----------



## Anthile (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Was?! Sie haben mich zur Miss Wirtschaft gewählt?!"


----------



## Elmolein (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Boah, voll fett ey, Assassin's Creed 2 wird noch größer!"


----------



## X-Trax (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Zum Postboten:

"Gib mir endlich den Brief aus Hogwarts, oder ich......"


----------



## Stealth_Calypso (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Gehirne! Ich brauche mehr Spielergehirne!"


----------



## svd (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wer mich nicht respektiert, spielt "Reise nach Aschaffenburg"!


----------



## smoothyx (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Da kommt son Typ und er meint, er könnte mir richtig schön... inne Fresse reinhaun..."
(Bruce Lee FTW!)


----------



## Dizzmaster (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Weißt du, ich schleiche mich von hinten an den Typen ran und dann..."


----------



## Kristian (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Was guckst Du? Was in die Fresse?


----------



## Vardacoire (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ehrlich! 
Die Spinne war sooooooooooooo groß!


----------



## scream37 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Booah , der hatte soo einen großen Bong.
Und der hat sowas von geknallt, dat glaubse gar nicht.


----------



## Exidas (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

"es war echt so groß,es war weiß,es tat richtig weh als er mich so richtig von hinten...      - mit dem nuddelholz schlug"


----------



## menelphor (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Altair hat so einen Arsch. echt war


----------



## Brokensword (29. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				metalkoenig am 29.11.2008 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> So groß war meine Wurst auf der Toilette!!!



 


"Mein Schatzzzzzzzzzzzz!"


----------



## Oeggbert (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Ich hatte nur noch so viel Klopapier als ich meinen - sie wissen schon - gemacht habe!
Ich hoffe ich habe damit ihre Frage beantwortet wieso es hier so stinkt."


----------



## Fucos (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Ey die Alte ne, ey spitze ne, ey boah hähä, ey  wabel wabel, schwabel schwabel...."


----------



## Ed3LweisS (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

also die länge sollte er schon haben, Yves, sonst kannste ihn stecken lassen


----------



## UTSky (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Isch schwöre ...


----------



## Meaunelt (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich sende jetzt keinen vorschlag, da für mich der "glöckner-kommentar" schon gewonnen hat. an den kommt nichts mehr ran.


----------



## darksideofforce (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Sprich mir nach!:Ich werde mir Assassins Creed 2 kaufen!"


----------



## PCGames007 (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

Assassin's Creed war langweilig ? *würgh*


----------



## ING (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

"ach mist, wenn jetzt jemand ein bild von mir macht taucht das bestimmt in so einem dämmlichen "leg mir was in den mund" contest auf wo mir die ganzen vorpupertierenden nerds mir schmutzige dinge in den mund legen."


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (29. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Abra-Kadabra"   oder

"Ich will essen!!"


----------



## bpewien (29. November 2008)

Schalkmund am 28.11.2008 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Du nicht laufen weg!
> Jade dich  fangen und dann machen Snoo Snoo!


Den finde ich bis jetzt am besten


----------



## Azamen (29. November 2008)

"Nein! Altair ist gerade nicht zu sprechen! Da müsst ihr noch SOOO lange warten..."


----------



## bettysven (29. November 2008)

Der war echt nur so gross.........................Der Pate


----------



## bettysven (29. November 2008)

so ein Grossen hat Altair oder wars doch nur dit schwert ick Arbeite zuviel......


----------



## dar3x (30. November 2008)

"Schleichen... schleichen ... und dann... MIAU"


----------



## dar3x (30. November 2008)

oder 

"Und dann knuddel ich die Leute einfach!" 

"Eigentlich wollte ich immer was mit Feuerbällen machen."


----------



## Visperer (30. November 2008)

WWWRAAAAAA Ich will dir fressen!!!


----------



## Trancesistor (30. November 2008)

Sooooo dick müssen sie sein....


----------



## sarij (30. November 2008)

"Und der Zombie kam mit solchen Armen auf mich zu und sagte: 'Lass dich knuddeln!'"


----------



## kavoven (30. November 2008)

dar3x am 30.11.2008 03:33 schrieb:
			
		

> "Schleichen... schleichen ... und dann... MIAU"




Haha, der war echt gut


----------



## ParaSucd (30. November 2008)

"Soooo groß muss er sein, dann wär ich zufrieden mit Altair"


----------



## fnkstr (30. November 2008)

"... und dann hatten wir kurz vor dem abgabetermin auch noch dieses RIESIGE storyloch entdeckt..."


----------



## Worrel (30. November 2008)

"... und dann haben wir den unsichtbaren PC erfunden. 
Hier, schauen Sie mal: unser Prototyp."


----------



## Xardas1 (30. November 2008)

Knusper, knusper, knäuschen, wer knuspert an meinem Häuschen??


----------



## Tr3x (30. November 2008)

der neue agent visible......meuchelmörder sind dagegen nur noch so groß


----------



## DarthNikolaus (30. November 2008)

"The Stage is yours!"

"Stop it, Farid!"

"Kennt ihr die Alien-Filmreihe - Die Viecher sehen mir soooooooo ähnlich!"


----------



## rMb (30. November 2008)

"...und dann fanden wir einen bug, und der war sooo groß..."


----------



## SkipOne (30. November 2008)

Wooaaarrr!!!


----------



## stawacz79 (30. November 2008)

an die Redaktion:

Wenn ich diesmal nich gewinne,werd ich solange dumme Sprüche einsenden bis ihr vom lesen Augenkrebs bekommt so!!!



obwohl ja diesmal richtige knaller dabei waren von mir


----------



## Avenger (30. November 2008)

"Und dann packte es mich mit seinen großen Klauen und hielt eisern fest."


----------



## Problemhaber (30. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 30.11.2008 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> an die Redaktion:
> 
> Wenn ich diesmal nich gewinne,werd ich solange dumme Sprüche einsenden bis ihr vom lesen Augenkrebs bekommt so!!!
> 
> ...




Du bist nicht zu stoppen, was?


----------



## DerKurde (30. November 2008)

kein plan ob das schon einer hatte...:

"I got the whoooooole world in my hands , i got the whoooooooole hands in my world....lalalalaaa laaa lalala"


----------



## stawacz79 (30. November 2008)

Problemhaber am 30.11.2008 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 30.11.2008 20:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nein ich muss doch endlich mal gewinnen,,,,


----------



## UthaSnake (30. November 2008)

" KAME HAME HAAAA!!!!""


----------



## Meai (30. November 2008)

"Ugga agga"


----------



## cuilX (30. November 2008)

"Gollum...rchzzz...Gollum"


----------



## Wildchild666 (30. November 2008)

"...genau wie in Spore! All das könnt ihr dann mit unserem neuen, flexibleren Altair in AC 2 machen. Ich schwör's euch, sooolche Tentakel könnt ihr ihm einpfanzen!"


----------



## DerKurde (30. November 2008)

Sooo ein Kuhhaufen hab ich dem Molineux ins Büro gesetzt nachdem ich ihn mit Richard,Bill und John beim Gruppenkuscheln erwischt hab......


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (1. Dezember 2008)

UthaSnake am 30.11.2008 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> " KAME HAME HAAAA!!!!""


hahaha das ist einfach zu geil


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Dezember 2008)

"Was? Soo groß soll der sein?? Das glauben sie doch wohl selbst nicht!! Niemand hat so einen riesigen!! Hamster werden nie im Leben so groß!"

Wer jetzt an was anderes gedacht hat, braucht unbedingt Hilfe


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 30.11.2008 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> an die Redaktion:
> 
> Wenn ich diesmal nich gewinne,werd ich solange dumme Sprüche einsenden bis ihr vom lesen Augenkrebs bekommt so!!!
> 
> ...


Mmh, da fällt mir ein netter Spruch zu ein:

"Klatscht mal alle in die Hände für stawacz´s 2000sten Post!!"

:-p


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Dezember 2008)

Okay, einer muss noch vorm Schlafengehen. Hach, da hat man irgendwie die meisten (wenn auch nicht zwangsläufig die besten) Ideen 

"Kumbaja my lord, kumbaja..."


----------



## Joker2u (1. Dezember 2008)

"Mein Schaaaaaaatz!"


----------



## Joker2u (1. Dezember 2008)

Dürft ich meinen Post eben korrigieren auf "Ich habe eben 'Feuchtgebiete' gelesen"?


----------



## Stephan14 (1. Dezember 2008)

"Es war meine Idee, dass Altaiir ein Kleid trägt!"


----------



## GorrestFump (1. Dezember 2008)

Joker2u am 01.12.2008 06:34 schrieb:
			
		

> "Mein Schaaaaaaatz!"



Wie oft kam der schon...


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Dezember 2008)

Joker2u am 01.12.2008 06:34 schrieb:
			
		

> "Mein Schaaaaaaatz!"



Gab´s schon 
Edit: Oh, GorrestFump war schneller


----------



## NItoRF (1. Dezember 2008)

"Boah, ich hab Bock auf so'nen BigMäc..."


----------



## noci1024 (1. Dezember 2008)

"Solch´ kapitale Brocken konnte man realistisch simuliert und mit total intuitivem Gameplay in Assassin's Creed angeln, wirklich jedes Mal atemberaubend. Dieses Feature haben wir dann aber wieder raus genommen und an die Entwickler von Harvest Moon verkauft."


----------



## noci1024 (1. Dezember 2008)

Verdammt, ich mein natürlich:

"Solch´ kapitale Brocken konnte man realistisch simuliert und mit total intuitivem Gameplay in Assassin's Creed angeln, wirklich jedes Mal atemberaubend. Dieses Feature haben wir dann aber wieder raus genommen und an die Entwickler von Animal Crossing verkauft."

*peinlich*


----------



## Sega-Hunter (1. Dezember 2008)

"Unglaublich, so groß war der! Dann hab ich gesagt ich steh eher auf Kleinere und ihm gesagt er solle bitte gehen"


----------



## Meaunelt (1. Dezember 2008)

...und jetzt geht sie los unsere Polonaise...


----------



## Hey-Dude (1. Dezember 2008)

Sooo ein Teil


----------



## Aleopheus (1. Dezember 2008)

"Wo ist das Baabyy ? Da ist es !"

Hehe ^^

Ich find sie hat den Gewissen "Diego" Blick !!!


----------



## Eerazor (1. Dezember 2008)

"German USK had a list "this" big on things they wanted us to change, I just asked why so serious?"


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (1. Dezember 2008)

"PSYCHOKINESIS!!! Hö, whats wrong? Shit, I forgot my spoons!" oder

"RRaaaAAAAA, SUPERSAYAJIN!!!"  oder

"KA - ME - HA - ME - HAAAAAAA!!!!!"


----------



## d2wap (1. Dezember 2008)

So groß muss die nächste Grafikkarte für meine nächste Produktion sein!


----------



## The-Conqueror (1. Dezember 2008)

"Wenn alle Episoden von Assassins-Creed draußen sind, werden sie SOOOO viel Platz einnehmen"

oder

"Gebt mir Awards!"


----------



## Stephan14 (1. Dezember 2008)

"Assassin's Creed ist nicht unbeliebt! Die Raubkopien verfälschen sooo sehr die Studien"


----------



## Stephan14 (1. Dezember 2008)

"Ich stand für Assassin's Creed Model"


----------



## Stephan14 (1. Dezember 2008)

"Also ich spiele auch nicht Assassin's Creed"


----------



## Stephan14 (1. Dezember 2008)

"Assassin's Creed soll linear sein? Woher soll ich das Ich kenne das Spiel doch gar nicht!"


----------



## Stephan14 (1. Dezember 2008)

"Ob ich Assassin's Creed spiele? Nein, ich bevorzuge Silber-Edition von Die Siedler: Aufstieg eines 
Königreichs inklusive dem Add-on Reich des Ostens"


----------



## Draconamon (1. Dezember 2008)

Sooooooooo viel wird Assasssin's Creed kosten!


----------



## Stephan14 (1. Dezember 2008)

"Ich weiß wirklich nicht, warum kaum Spieler unserer Zielgruppe sich das Spiel gekauft haben! Womöglich 
liegt es an den Redakteuren, die dieses Spiel ungerechtfertigter Weise nicht ein paar Punkte mehr geben 
wollen!"


----------



## Stephan14 (1. Dezember 2008)

"L-I-N-E-A-R.... Nein, noch nie davon gehört!"


----------



## Stephan14 (1. Dezember 2008)

"Ubisoft ernannte Assassin's Creed zum Spiel des Jahres!"


----------



## Darhun (1. Dezember 2008)

Altair? Nie gehört - aber ich kenne mich mit Fußball auch nicht aus...


----------



## xWisPx (1. Dezember 2008)

"... und dann kommt mein Gegner von hier. So. und ich von hier. Zwisch. und das immer wieder."


----------



## mjp (1. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht wurde es schon genannt, aber bei so vielen Kommentaren...

"Why so serious?"


----------



## Stephan14 (1. Dezember 2008)

"Bitte überweisen Sie Ihre Spende an Ubisoft Entertainment oder an Ubisoft Montreal - um die Assassin's 
Creed-Defizite wieder einzunehmen"


----------



## Stephan14 (1. Dezember 2008)

"Ich finde Altaiir echt heissss"


----------



## Stealth_Calypso (1. Dezember 2008)

" ... und dann drück ich zu und *PUFF* ist die Traumblase von einer gescheiten Konsolenportierung geplatzt ... "


----------



## darksideofforce (1. Dezember 2008)

"Na warte du kleiner, mieser...ich werd dich..!"   frei nach homer simpson eben P


----------



## Uzer (1. Dezember 2008)

Als die Disketten noch so groß waren, hatte ich schon Tetris, Pong und Pac-Man selbst nachprogrammiert!


----------



## RazorX (1. Dezember 2008)

Es heisst AAAAALLLLTTTAIIIRR *händeausbreit* und nicht ALTEEEER!!!


----------



## trayo (1. Dezember 2008)

"Und so hatte ich die Idee zu Assassin's Creed!"


----------



## Sebastiue (1. Dezember 2008)

Schnie Schna " Jadey " dann schnapp ich einfach zu.


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Dezember 2008)

ICE-FrEsHnEsS am 01.12.2008 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> "KA - ME - HA - ME - HAAAAAAA!!!!!"



Gab es schon ein paar mal.


----------



## stawacz79 (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin so froh das ich n Mädchen bin,das ich n Mähähhädchen bin!


----------



## Zubunapy (1. Dezember 2008)

stawacz79 am 01.12.2008 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin so froh das ich n Mädchen bin,das ich n Mähähhädchen bin!


Das ist gut zu wissen 

Nehmen wir doch noch fix den Spruch aus meiner Signatur, den ich dummerweise gekickt habe: "Ihr existiert doch alle nur in meinem Computer"

Einen hab ich noch: "Was meinen Sie mit ´dummer Bauer´??"



Spoiler



Die dümmsten Bauern hab die dicksten Kartoffeln


----------



## johnny122 (1. Dezember 2008)

Heute übernehm´ich Ubisoft, und morgen die ganze Welt!!


----------



## stawacz79 (1. Dezember 2008)

Zubunapy am 01.12.2008 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 01.12.2008 21:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maschiach (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe die Kapazität von optischen Speichermedien enorm vergrößern können. Mein BluRay-Konkurrent hat so einen Durchmesser...


----------



## st-jimmy (2. Dezember 2008)

Altaïr hat soooo ein............Schwert!


----------



## MasterArny (2. Dezember 2008)

BUH!


----------



## PrOpLaYeR (2. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob sowas schon da war...hab keine Lust alle 200 irgendwas Postings durchzulesen....

"Zu Fasching will ich mich als Lara Croft verkleiden. Bloß da fehlen mir noch zwei sooooo große Argumente!  Aber das bekommen wir schon hin hat Dr. A. Ufblaser gesagt."


----------



## MAX1494 (2. Dezember 2008)

'Altair,mich düngt mein PC ist abgestürzt!'


----------



## Zubunapy (2. Dezember 2008)

MAX1494 am 02.12.2008 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> 'Altair,mich düngt mein PC ist abgestürzt!'



Habt ihr es noch nicht gerafft?? Ich will ne Pizza, keine Pilze!!


----------



## huzi900 (2. Dezember 2008)

Mein nächstes Projekt? ...Edgar mit den Scherenhänden!


----------



## zero007cool (3. Dezember 2008)

Meinssss....Mein Schatzzz....Hmmm....süsser Fisch.


----------



## Gocklerli (3. Dezember 2008)

Ey, Alter, so ein Schiss, das glaubst du mir nicht. 20 Pfund, aber ohne Knochen!


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2008)

zero007cool am 03.12.2008 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinssss....Mein Schatzzz....Hmmm....süsser Fisch.


Gratulation, du bist erst der achte, der diese Idee hatte ...


----------



## Zubunapy (3. Dezember 2008)

Worrel am 03.12.2008 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> zero007cool am 03.12.2008 12:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waren es echt erst acht?


----------



## Worrel (3. Dezember 2008)

Zubunapy am 03.12.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 03.12.2008 18:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, hab sogar nachgezählt  

Einen "Gollum" Kommentar gab's auch noch zusätzlich.


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (5. Dezember 2008)

Zubunapy am 01.12.2008 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ICE-FrEsHnEsS am 01.12.2008 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



echt jetzt? dann geh dich freuen... auf welchen seiten war des gib mal die seitenzahl an


----------

